# Instant Pay Scam



## Craig Phx (Sep 5, 2018)

So I gave a ride and was surprised to see that I could not cash out on instant pay. There was no explanation just that I have to wait for direct deposit.

I made no changes to my account so I was totally taken aback.

I messaged support thru the app. I also called "support" thru the app.

Well the phone call was a waste. I spent an hour on the phone with someone from overseas who explained what I will post below. He couldn't tell me which fares were promos and which were paid. He also couldn't tell me why I am responsible for this after providing the service.

We went round and round then I asked for a supervisor. I was told the supervisor was on another manager call and the supervisor would return my call in 15-20 minutes.

7 (SEVEN) HOURS after my initial message to support I received the following reply
(See screenshot).

When I asked which specific fares did not pay I received the exact same response. This is outrageous!

I don't even think a human being replies to this stuff but rather their computer. I've scheduled an in person appointment for today and they will get an earful from me!

Nothing in any trip data I accessed shows or even suggests a ride was unpaid. And just like the riders destination, I have no way to know if a promo is being used before accepting the fare.

Shame on uber. Maybe their driverless fleet is almost ready. I can't imagine that anyone, except those who absolutely needs the money would put up with this.

I'm glad there's only $12 on the line, as opposed to hundreds in my instance. But I have a full time job and only do this when I need cash in a pinch. But after this experience and seeing this appears to be fairly routine with uber, I highly doubt I will ever turn that app back on again.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Had the same thing happen to me before, contacted uber, got the exact email response. Was able to cash out later that day. Not sure what they mean since they debit the the customers credit card immediately, but its very suspicious.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It actually means you did too many rides that were completely free to the customer.

What they are protecting themselves from is a scam on uber wherin someone creates a throw-away burn account and 10 throw away customer accounts and gives a bunch of promo rides to... themself, and pockets the cash.


----------



## DRIVER-99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Are the drivers supposed to be concerned if their customers don'y pay. As an independent contractor we are hired to provide a service. it doesn't matter if their customer pay, they hired us to perform the service. Is this happening across the country?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

so, tell me... exactly where is the "scam?"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ardery said:


> so, tell me... exactly where is the "scam?"


The "Scam" is a bogus driver account that gives new customer accounts a bunch of bogus rides on new account vouchers.

The way it works is you create 11 new accounts 1 driver account and 10 customer accounts, the driver account gives 10 rides and uses up $25 off your first ride promotion on 10 $24 rides. Then the driver account cashes out to a pre-paid card and never logs in ever again, and guess who else never logs in again? The 10 new rider accounts...

Uber's "fix" and or "protection" from this scam is to not let anyone cash out if X% of their money is from promotions.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The "Scam" is a bogus driver account that gives new customer accounts a bunch of bogus rides on new account vouchers.
> 
> The way it works is you create 11 new accounts 1 driver account and 10 customer accounts, the driver account gives 10 rides and uses up $25 off your first ride promotion on 10 $24 rides. Then the driver account cashes out to a pre-paid card and never logs in ever again, and guess who else never logs in again? The 10 new rider accounts...
> 
> Uber's "fix" and or "protection" from this scam is to not let anyone cash out if X% of their money is from promotions.


never heard of anything like this. you have quite the imagination. I have never had a problem with being able to cash out in two years. so if they're having a glitch this week, first time ever for me. I'll probably get over it.

again, great imagination you have. lol.


----------



## DRIVER-99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Wait a minute. I have a real concern when someone from management says instant pay isn't available because they are not collecting fare ,pmey. Drivers have no involvement with fare collection or the prices they charge. That is not a satisfactory answer. I was told by support to wait 2 hours and try again. 3 days ago. Part of this job is getting instant pay. that's how its advertised.. INot providing instant pay costs drivers money. There is a much bigger problem looming out there?


----------



## Fishface (Sep 16, 2018)

Just Google how much does a company Uber lose last quarter. That says everything


----------

